

EBay Acquires Boston's WHERE for $135 Million - kmccarth
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/04/20/retail-giant-ebay-acquires-where-for-135-million/

======
brk
Is it just me, or do the people in the picture not really look terribly
excited about this?

~~~
zaidf
One thing we know about a picture is it is ONE tiny, tiny moment :) Literally
one frame out of tens of thousands.

That is why you can grab a picture of almost anybody "seemingly" checking out
another random person on the street ... when in fact all that happened in
reality is natural movement of the head a few degrees.

------
inmygarage
Is this Ebay's latest Stumbleupon or indicative of a serious move into local
commerce?

~~~
loganfrederick
This is a serious move into local commerce. Late in 2010, eBay acquired
Milo.com for $75 million.

[http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/02/confirmed-ebay-acquires-
mil...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/02/confirmed-ebay-acquires-milo-
for-75-million-investors-make-a-killing/)

------
zengr
Looks interesting. ebay + local will be awesome!

